# Any good trail cam bucks?



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

ive only got one real nice one on my cam... my profile picture is the one


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

So far, all my cam has shown was me walking up to check it. LOL


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

look in the bucks and does forum.... people have posted some pics there of some nice bucks. as for me no. i had my camera out for 2 weeks and it stopped working. still waiting for them to send me my new camera unfortunately.


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

Does this qualify?


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Not a bad pic, what wildview cam did you use? I heard that most of the cheaper units gave some poor results, but nice pics. I'm looking for something under $150 in case it gets stolen and I'm not out much, where diid you buy yours?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ive just got all does on my cam ive had it out for a month+ and just all does but where theres does theirs bucks right?


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

Wildview xtreme 2 is the camera we use. It was only 70 dollars at bass pro. 

I am very happy. The pictures are not something you hang on the wall, but they tell you what you need to know.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

A few small bucks in a secret spot. No big ones yet...


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

good idea on the free pass till next year... he will be a much thicker 10... instead of the skinny 8... lots of potenial


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

sweet bucks... i was lucky in early summer, i think the big bucks are moving into deeper woods now, at least on my property


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

hunt-n-fish said:


> Not a bad pic, what wildview cam did you use? I heard that most of the cheaper units gave some poor results, but nice pics. I'm looking for something under $150 in case it gets stolen and I'm not out much, where diid you buy yours?


i have a stealth cam rogue ir from cabelas for 140. it works great and the ir sensors dont scare deer either


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Got these nice young bucks on the camra last night..


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Couple nice ones so far. Corn really seems to bring them in for the cam in southern ohio.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, thats a monster..


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Now that's a "Cool" buck!!!:!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very Nice Cool Hunter! Those pics ought to get your blood flowing!
That 10- looks like his tines have been sharpened to a needle point!


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, he does have some sharp points. He will probably break some of them off come rut. Would be nice to get a shot at him next weekend. He probably won't move until dark.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Sneak in down wind of his suspected bedding area... only move when the wind blows- be as stealth as possible. I know this sounds crazy but I've done it.... Literally, climbing up the stand I spotted a 140+ class 8pt not 20 yds away in a briar bush. Talk about instant rush! My heart was pounding out of my chest...it took me 15 min to climb 10ft.... I watched him for 2 hours dozing off to sleep and then waking up- it was like watching a little kid trying to stay awake watching a late night show. 
He stepped out around 6:15pm and zippo! best hunt of my life.
I was super stealth going in becouse I knew there could be bedded deer as it was very thick around the stand. (overgrown cow pasture)
here's a pic. I'm not bragging- I'm simply proving my story.. but also maybe giving you or someone the confidence that it can be done.










he's the one on the left:










If there is food close to his bedding area you can bet he'll be on his feet but maybe only 10-15 yds from his bedding.... This guy got up 3 times in 2 hours and walked one step to the right, one to the left, etc... (he was surrounded by browse) I took him after he had cleared the briars and that was only about 5 steps... But he stepped out at least an hour before dark. What's crazy is right after i shot and calmed down so I didn't fall out of the stand.. I looked around and saw his bigger brother 80yds away out in the open..
We never did see that guy again. Everybody thinks big bucks are completely nocturnal early... i do agree that they tend to be BUT in a non-pressured area ESPECIALLY on opening day or the first 2 weeks they are pretty care free. Last year I got a 13pt on opening evening.

If you hunt an un-pressured area- you never know what can happen... there is a balance of aggresiveness in bowhunting that I love.. its like a chess game. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea what this deer would score its the only pic i have of him and im not to sure about his score or age im thinking he is around 3 -31/2 any advice??


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Ronnie, I tend to agree with you on the 3 1/2 yr. age and I would guess in the 130's gross although I'm no expert. He's got some character with that double brow tine!!


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

yeah thats what i was thinking on the age i wish i had a better pic of him i got this one the first night i put the cuddeback out and i have had it out every night since and he has yet to return.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is One from Late July with some growth left to him, and one from August.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

:!:!Very nice! Wahooooo! Almost here!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Here is one.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd be standing where ever that picture was taken on 10/18/09 as that date isn't here yet. Maybe it's a look into the futher.:!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya it might be telling you something! lol


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

First time I've seen these boys this year, that makes at least 6 bucks I have running around.


----------



## Hillbilly Bob (Apr 9, 2004)

one decent one odd ball


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

that is sweet! its sorta half albino or something


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

when they are white and brown they are called a piebald. would love to get one, and tan the hide


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Didnt get logged in fast enough. LOL Those pibald deer are something to see.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I killed a 4 pt piebald on Halloween 4 years ago, it was a sunday too boot. i dont know how many people said that was bad luck for sure. nothing horrible happend... yet. here i was hunting for a 10 pt 150 in buck i knew frequented the area, but when i saw this 75% white little buck, i couldnt hold back! i head all of the "you pry shot a goat" jokes when i headed back to the trailer. sure enough i found him the next morning. since i had liver shot him had to give him the time. ive got the tanned hide over my fireplace now. that litte guy is still the buck im most proud of.


----------

